# Calcular impedancia de altavoz



## renanvinicius (Sep 1, 2011)

Alguien tiene información o algún libro que hable de cómo calcular la impedancia de un altavoz a partir de su curva de impedancia? (no me vale el metodo de medir los Ohm en continua)
Las lineas de color:
- marron la del woofer
- verde la del tweeter
- azul la del midrange
- roja la curva de todo el conjunto.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 2, 2011)

A simple vista , tu baffle es de 8Ohms... Esa medida es en general expresada como un promedio . No es fija en todo el rango de frecuencias.
Tus curvas son algo pronunciadas ... estas midiendo con divisores de frecuencia incluidos? 
El parlante tiene un pico de impedancia en su Frecuencia de Resonancia y luego cae durante un rango de frecuencias , ahi podemos considerar su impedancia nominal... luego sube por el efecto de la inductancia de la bobina.
Este hilo puede ayudarte :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...tros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/#post116470


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 2, 2011)

las curvas son con filtro pero fuera de la caja(el fs con caja sube sobre los 50hz).
osea que con sacar la media despues de la bajada de la resonancia podremos saber mas o menos sus ohm nominales no?


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 2, 2011)

Exactamente. Te repito y las curvas lo demuestran que no es constante , pero asi es como funciona.


----------



## renanvinicius (Sep 2, 2011)

oks. si  pensando en algunos diseños comerciales que tiene los woofer en paralelo de 8 ohm pero como sol afectaria a las primeras octavas y esas es la Fs es altisima pos nominalmente los marcan a 8 ohm. interesante para diseños de 2 woofer.


----------

